# Leichte Brandungsrute??



## Steffen23769 (5. Januar 2006)

Moin Gemeinde #h
Ich überlege mir zu meinem "normalen" Brandungsgeschirr noch eine "leichte" Brandungsrute zu besorgen...
So zum Angeln von Molen Seebrücken usw, da ist ja meist nicht unbedingt der "200 - 250 Gramm Wurfgewichtknüppel" vonnöten...
Ich dachte schon an eine Karpfenrute in der 3 - 3,5lbs Klasse aber Karpfenruten sind meist 2 teilig und ich suche dann doch was 3 teiliges wegen dem Transportmaß...

Gesucht wird also eine Rute mit folgenden (ungefähren) Daten:

ca. 4m länge
Wurfgewicht bis max. 150 Gramm
3-teilig
nicht zu kurzes Handteil
Preis bis ca. 100€

habe schon im Board gestöbert und diverse Kataloge gewälzt aber die "Erleuchtung" habe ich noch nicht gefunden...

Hat einer von euch da eine Idee?


----------



## Mefospezialist (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Leichte Brandungsrute??*

Ich kann Dir zum Beispiel die *Byron Blue Shadow Power Caster* ans Herz legen. *Länge 3.90m  und 60-120gr. Wurfgewicht*. Die Rute hat sehr viel Power im Drill und läßt sich wunderbar aufladen. Ich fische die Ruten mit zwei *Ryobi Zauber Rollen in Größe 3000* mit *0.24er Haupt und 0.34er* *Schlagschnur (beides Spiderwire XXX Mono).* 
Noch ein Tipp: Am *weitesten* wirfst Du mit dieser Kombi und *80-100gr. Bleien*.

Die Ruten gibts bei e-bay für 75,- € das Stück und die Zauber Rollen müssen ja nicht unbedingt sein. Es können auch einfach Applause sein. Auch von Ryobi die Kosten weniger und halten bei mir jetzt auch schon vier Jahre ohne Probleme! (die hab ich zum Spinnen mit geflochtenen )

Das schon mal von mir. Bin gespannt was noch so kommt.|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Leichte Brandungsrute??*

@Mefospezialist:
thanx einstweilen #h Mal schauen, ob noch was kommt. Werde mir die Byron mal irgendwo ansehen im www


----------



## McKay (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Leichte Brandungsrute??*

Moin Steffen,
Von DAM gibt es die Green Cross light surf 4 Meter,Wurfgewicht 80-180 Gramm,3-teilig kostet um die 70€.
Ich nehme für die Seebrücke meine Pilkruten um die 3,50 Meter.Gerade wenn auf der Seebrücke viel Betrieb ist,sind längere Ruten eher hinderlich und gefährlich.
|wavey: Marcus


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Leichte Brandungsrute??*

Hallo Mckay,
an ne Pilke hatte ich auch schon gedacht aber die sind meist zweiteilig und die Ringe recht klein, sind ja auch nicht als "Wurfmaschienen" gedacht...

Das Haupteinsatzgebiet sind ja auch nicht die seebrücken und bei viel Betrieb betrete ich eine solche erst gar nicht 

Aber schon mal danke für Deinen beitrag #h


----------



## Ansgar (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Leichte Brandungsrute??*

Moin Steffen,

sind die kleinen Ringe ein grosses Problem?

Ansonsten - wie waere es mit ner Heavy Feeder? Die kommen ja fast alle in 3 Teilen und fuer das leichte Fischen ist das echt cool. Man sieht jeden Zupfer... Ich habe eine von Yad - weiss leider gerade den Namen nicht - die ist gut (allerdings rosten die Ringe mit der Zeit)

Natuerlich kannst Du damit von den Molen nen groesseren Fisch nicht mehr rausheben - aber das Problem haettest Du mit ner Karpfenrute wohl auch?

All the best aus OZ
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Leichte Brandungsrute??*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Steffen,
> 
> sind die kleinen Ringe ein grosses Problem?
> 
> ...



Moin Steffen,

der Mann klaut mir den Vorschlag! Ich bin zwar kein Brandungsfischer (in Nordhessen haben wir nur Brandung bei Wind in Orkanstärke) aber mein Angelgerätedealer meinte, als er mir die Balzer Magna Majestic Heavy Feeder verkauft, daß er die auch zum Brandungsfischen verwendet.


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Leichte Brandungsrute??*

Ansgar alter "Ozzi"  #h Lange nichts von Dir gelesen, wie gehts?

@euch beide:
Feeder wäre wirklich ne Möglichkeit, nur die kleinen Ringe gefallen mir deshalb nicht, weil sich da gerne Kraut festsetzt und manchmal sogar die Schnur blockiert, habe ich persönlich schlechte Erfahrung mit gemacht.

@Kai:
Jaja, die Felsberger Brandung  Is' in ROF nicht anders, bis der Storchensee mal überschwappt, das dauert ein Weilchen


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Leichte Brandungsrute??*

Achja, das Rausheben an Molen oder Brücken mache ich eh nicht, geht mir selbst bei normalen Brandungsruten zu sehr auf's Gerät, da habe ich einen sehr langstiehligen Kescher im Gebrauch.


----------



## Ansgar (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Leichte Brandungsrute??*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansgar alter "Ozzi"  #h Lange nichts von Dir gelesen, wie gehts?
> 
> @euch beide:
> Feeder wäre wirklich ne Möglichkeit, nur die kleinen Ringe gefallen mir deshalb nicht, weil sich da gerne Kraut festsetzt und manchmal sogar die Schnur blockiert, habe ich persönlich schlechte Erfahrung mit gemacht.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Leichte Brandungsrute??*

@Ansgar:
Tackle suchen macht doch genausoviel Spaß wie kaufen 

Bei uns is' alles bestens, danke der nachfrage #h


----------



## Mefospezialist (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Leichte Brandungsrute??*

Ja das ist halt mal wieder so ein Ding warum ich mir meine Ruten in den meisten Fällen selbst baue. 
Denn vor dem Problem die perfekte Rute nach meinen Wünschen zu Kaufen stand ich schon zu oft.
Wenn Du Interesse an einer selbstgebuaten hast dann schick mir mal eine detailierte Aufstellung von dem was Du genau brauchst. 
Und den Endringdurchmesser den Du gerne hättest kannst Du mir ja auch mal dazu schreiben. 
Das Wurfgewicht mit dem Du größtenteils werfen möchtest brauch ich auch noch, damit ich nen gescheiten Blank raussuchen kann der wirklich zu Dir passt. 
Wie viel Geld möchtest Du max. ausgeben? 
Soll sie so leicht wie möglich sein? 
Soll Sie eher sensibel sein oder mittelmäßig?
Soll Sie weit werfen können bzw wie weit möchtest Du werfen? 
Willst Du mit geflochtenen oder monofiler Schnur fischen? 
All das schreib mir mal in eine mail. 
Ich kann Dir da bestimmt helfen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Leichte Brandungsrute??*

@Mefospezialist:
Thanx für den Vorschlag, werde ich in Betracht ziehen #h


----------



## Pete (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Leichte Brandungsrute??*

shimano hatte vor jahren ne silbergraue telerutenserie, von der gab es auch eine 390 cm mit 100 gr. wg... ideale ruten für den zweck, wie du ihn verfolgst...sind platzsparend, robust und dennoch recht schlank und rel. leicht...und das alles für nen schmalen taler...
weiß nicht, ob diese art noch mal aufgelegt wurde...


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Leichte Brandungsrute??*

Moin Pete,
die Telebrandungsruten von Shinano gibts noch, Catana, Nexave, Beastmaster... Ist alles noch im Programm, ist halt Teleskop... da habe ich in Sachen Salzwasser so meine Vorurteile, aber in die Überlegungen werden die Ruten auf jedenfall mit einbezogen #h
danke Pete #h

Übrigens sind die Shimano-Tele-Ruten unter http://www.top-tackle-europe.de zu "bewundern"


----------

